# Generador codigo 7seg en exel y mas..



## biker2k3 (Ene 11, 2012)

Hola en este caso voy a compartir un pequeño programa echo en exel para generar el codigo para prender displays 7 segmentos en microcontroladores. 
 Tengo echo varios programas de este tipo a ver si alguien me ayuda y podemos facilitarnos mucho las cosas a la hora de configurar y programar un pic.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 12, 2012)

Saludos a todos.
Aprovechando la oportunidad de la apertura de este post y tomando en cuenta el comentario de biker2k3
Quiero aportar con este proyecto que realize para generar el código en PBP y ASM
para controlar los 7 segmentos y el punto de un display directamente por las salidas del PIC
Es un programa sencillo pero ahorra la calculadora y los vistasos a la disposición de los segmentos.

Esperando sea de utilidad.
Suerte y hasta luego.
PD. El archivo incluye los ejemplos en PBP y ASM mas su simulación en PROTEUS


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2012)

Muy buenos los aportes


----------



## biker2k3 (Ene 12, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Aprovechando la oportunidad de la apertura de este post y tomando en cuenta el comentario de biker2k3
> Quiero aportar con este proyecto que realize para generar el código en PBP y ASM
> para controlar los 7 segmentos y el punto de un display directamente por las salidas del PIC
> ...



Uy buenisimo muchas gracias, yo despues voy a ir subiendo mas cosas que hice en el exel para configurar las interrupciones y otros.
 Estaria bueno que todos colaboremos con algo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 4, 2012)

Saludos.
El programa que realice anteriormente, solo genera código para displays de Cátodo Común.
En esta segunda entrega agregue al programa la opción para generar el código para Ánodo Común.
Adjunto también los códigos en PIC BASIC y Assembler más sus respectivas simulaciones en ISIS
Hasta luego y suerte.


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Genial gracias por compartirlo, yo me colgue tengo otras cositas para subir de exel.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 6, 2012)

ese tipo de cosas se puedn hacer en excel!! increible
amigo biker2k3 donde puedo aprender a hacer cosas asi.?
muy buen aporte Darkbytes


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 6, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> ese tipo de cosas se puedn hacer en excel!! increible
> amigo biker2k3 donde puedo aprender a hacer cosas asi.?
> muy buen aporte Darkbytes



Yo aprendi leyendo viendo la ayuda y eso, no e smuy jodido, yo lo uso bastante al exel, es muy bueno.


----------



## Dario (May 26, 2012)

exelente aporte amigo darkbytes, saludosss.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 23, 2015)

Nueva versión del convertidor de bits para control de displays de 7 segmentos.

Ahora se puede ingresar el número deseado y también los caracteres disponibles.
Igualmente que los anteriores, también genera los bits de activación para displays de ánodo y cátodo común.


----------

